
The Most Common Error in Coverage of the Google Memo - Garbage
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/08/the-most-common-error-in-coverage-of-the-google-memo/536181?single_page=true
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14959601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14959601)

